# The top left side of my head hurts? Please HELP!?



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

Yesterday the top right side of my head hurted really bad today the left side hurts extreamly bad its not a headache or anything its at the top of the skull and i dont know what it is it comes and goes feels like someone hit me on the head any ideas? :afr im 18 between.


----------



## Sourgirl25 (Mar 25, 2013)

Nighty said:


> Yesterday the top right side of my head hurted really bad today the left side hurts extreamly bad its not a headache or anything its at the top of the skull and i dont know what it is it comes and goes feels like someone hit me on the head any ideas? :afr im 18 between.


Stress headaches . I get them sometimes. Make sure to tell your. PCP about it.


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

Stress and anxiety for years gave me massive headaches, jaw aches, back of neck, side of neck, shoulders and upper back pain. And just like you said one day it's one side and the next it's the other. Over the years I did many things to make it go away, such as yoga, meditation, stretching, physical therapy etc... they did help. I finally got to understand and control what was going on with me when I read 'The Trigger Point Therapy Workbook' 2nd edition by Clair Davies with Amber Davies. 
Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Does it hurt more if you put pressure on it?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Did you get hit on the head?


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Rest and put an icepack on there. Go see your doctor if it persists by the time you read this post, especially if you've had any past traumas.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Tension headaches, or sinus headaches. And yes, it is a headache.


----------



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, i went to the doc and it was a tension headache.


----------

